
Show HN: Wander – Travel by budget - Bryandoo
https://www.wanderapp.me/?ref=hn
======
ezekg
This is really cool! I've been toying with a similar idea recently, but using
Google's flight API + some fancy scraping bots paired with AirBnB.

A few notes:

1\. no hotels are loading for me (tried a few diff locations and tried with ad
blocker disabled as well)

2\. the results are kind of overwhelming (way too many options--feels like a
typical travel site)

How do you plan to monetize this?

------
carlmungz
Interesting idea. When I tried to use it, it said I had to set my budget
between 400-50,000? I thought I could set whatever price I wanted?

~~~
Bryandoo
This was a compromise to allow people to actually see results. if you were to
set your max budget at 0$, you would receive no results.

~~~
carlmungz
Ah, I see. I would suggest allowing lower fees. For example, many weekend
breaks from the UK to Europe can be done for under £250, so if I search with
that in mind and can't move any further, it's a bit jarring.

~~~
Bryandoo
Your suggestion was taken :) Going to lower the min budget to 250 USD.

Thanks!

------
ruairidhwm
Interesting - how do you intend to monetise this?

Also, your terms seem to cut off at the 'contact' section on my desktop.

Happy to chat anything re TravelTech. I previously worked at Skyscanner and am
now at Amadeus. Email in bio!

~~~
carlmungz
I was messing around with Amadeus and Skyscanner APIs the other week for a
travel service I recently started. How do the technical set ups of both
companies compare?

